# All It One Slingshot Trade! (results Are In!)



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

hello everyone,

I was thinking of having another one of those trade where everybody trades different slingshot to each other, it's been awhile since the last.

requirments:
you must have made the slingshot, it can be anything boardcut, natural ect
you must have been a member since the first of april
it has to be safe eg not made from pine
have the money to ship to countries that you dont live in
you must have more that 10posts
this will be open until the 20th of April and on the 21st at 6pm uk time i will get the results and will post on you tube.the slingshot has to be made bthe aliy the 26th and sent out

so who is in?


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Im most certenly in. I was in secret slingshot santa and it was great







Hope many join again


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Im in


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

....


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Pine and cypress aren't really strong woods like oak and ash for istance, but you can make a good natural if you take care about the thickness of the forks that I believe must be 2,5 / 3,0 centimetres at least. I've made pine and cypress slingshots and shot with them, they're prettty safe and light.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> Pine and cypress aren't really strong woods like oak and ash for istance, but you can make a good natural if you take care about the thickness of the forks that I believe must be 2,5 / 3,0 centimetres at least. I've made pine and cypress slingshots and shot with them, they're prettty safe and light.


I meant pine board cut sorry should of said that pine naturals are fine


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

mckee said:


> Pine and cypress aren't really strong woods like oak and ash for istance, but you can make a good natural if you take care about the thickness of the forks that I believe must be 2,5 / 3,0 centimetres at least. I've made pine and cypress slingshots and shot with them, they're prettty safe and light.


I meant pine board cut sorry should of said that pine naturals are fine
[/quote]
Sorry mate I didn't realize you were talking about board cut.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea folks, I'd like to participate in this one.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm in, how are you going to decide who trades with who?


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

all names go in a hat first person to be drawn sends to the next who is draws then they send to the next to be drawn, I think you get the idea


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, I can use a little motivation to make a new slingshot. Count me in.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K. Put me in the pot ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm definitely in.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

let me see if i can ork something up? done!


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

Is this something you have to make or can it be one you bought?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

i'm in. have just started trading with folks and i've gotta say I"M ADDICTED to the trades now : ) can't wait! although i think Mr. Bob Fionda already drew me just so you all know, very excited. Good idea mckee


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

You can count me in too


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm keen for this.


----------



## catburn (Feb 1, 2012)

Put me in the hat.


----------



## jayw81 (Dec 11, 2011)

As tempting as it is to join in I will have to pass this time.. I can't guarantee I will have one finished in time


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

Count me in.
Melvin


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm in! Looking forward to it.


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

Should we send them already banded up or not as everyone has there own preferences?
I have some brass and aluminium coming in the post can't wait to work with it.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Alright, I am in! This is a neat idea!


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

jayw81 said:


> As tempting as it is to join in I will have to pass this time.. I can't guarantee I will have one finished in time


me neither. but maybe. put me in anyway please. i could get a boardcut done if i can find some more board.


----------



## Rockape66 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm in. Kind of exciting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't want this thread to drop out of sight. Anybody else want in on this one???

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

when do you figure this one will take place?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok, count me in.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

newconvert said:


> when do you figure this one will take place?


See the very first post in this thread for the details.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Elsinore (Oct 30, 2011)

Count me in. Perry county Pennsylvania sounding off.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Charles said:


> when do you figure this one will take place?


See the very first post in this thread for the details.

Cheers ...... Charles
[/quote]hhahahahaha K!


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

Count me in too...I love waiting for packages to come in the mail..hahahahaha


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

suppose I'd better decide what to make, or I may send one Iv been shooting... decisions decisions


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

akmslingshots said:


> suppose I'd better decide what to make, or I may send one Iv been shooting... decisions decisions


Im in the same boat my friend! looking forward to what you put together! Ive got some new 1/4" aluminum stock coming in monday.........


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

so mine is ready, do we show them or leave it a secret?


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

newconvert said:


> so mine is ready, do we show them or leave it a secret?


oooooohhh.... now there's a question, I need to decide what I'm sending first lol


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

newconvert said:


> so mine is ready, do we show them or leave it a secret?


Don't spoil the surprise!

Traditionally we all wait until we receive the slingshot and the lucky new owner posts the pics.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> so mine is ready, do we show them or leave it a secret?


Don't spoil the surprise!

Traditionally we all wait until we receive the slingshot and the lucky new owner posts the pics.
[/quote]cooooooool!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

agreed hrawk. no posting pics till you get yours. as hard as that will be for some : )


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

Okay count me in, I have a perfect slingshot for this in the works, it just needs a lot of finishing







This is just in time for my birthday on the 30th


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth (Sep 10, 2011)

Sanding bump...











Ethan said:


> Should we send them already banded up or not as everyone has there own preferences?
> I have some brass and aluminium coming in the post can't wait to work with it.


Mine will be going out banded up unless to a country that doesnt allow it... australia for example I dont think would allow that through customs









And to the question about whether or not this should be homemade, yes cause I don't want to trade my hard worked custom for your store bought piece of shiz


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok guys I am just finishing up my SS....she is a pretty one too....I can't wait to send her out!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_!'m in... at the last minute, been busy._


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i am really anxious to do this, its like christmas in may! i worked overtime to get a few projects done in time for this.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Can we not tempt any more members to join in on this?


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Sling Jim said:


> Can we not tempt any more members to join in on this?


the cut off date is tomorrow


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hurry in folks! You don't want to miss out on this trade action!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

aaaaaarrgh... what to make what to make...


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Ah crap! Guess I'm to late for this one???!!

Hype~X Australia


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

this is running a little late ill get it done soon sorry so late


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

and rapier ill count u in


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

results are in

if your name is underlined are on the left side you are the sender

elshore - kipken
kipken - harson
harson-  rockape66
rockape66-  sean
sean - btoon84
btoon84-  daniel j
daniel j- rock slinger
rock slinger-  ethan
ethan- newconvert
newconvert-  rapier


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

rapier-  charles
charles-  ryan wigglesworth
ryan wiggleswoth-  hrawk
hrawk- sling jim
sling jim-  setarip
setarip- mckee
mckee-  catburn
catburn-  jskeen
jskeen-  akmslingshots

vid will be uploaded tomorrow. please contact who you are sending to and reciving from


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

who am i sending too???


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

akmslingsots- LVO
LVO- pop shot
pop shot - henry gamer
henry gamer- melvin
melvin- dukathe
dukathe- elshore

sorry about that andy


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Ah good one cheers McKee.
I've got just the idea for you Uncle Charles. He he he. Your Gunna like this one I think

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Rapier said:


> Ah good one cheers McKee.
> I've got just the idea for you Uncle Charles. He he he. Your Gunna like this one I think
> 
> Hype~X Australia


I am sure I will be delighted with whatever you send ....







I will pm you my snail mail address. For customs, just mark the package as "child's toy", put a tick in the little box for "gift", and give it a value of $10. That should get it through customs with no trouble.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Rapier said:


> Ah good one cheers McKee.
> I've got just the idea for you Uncle Charles. He he he. Your Gunna like this one I think
> 
> Hype~X Australia


i am sending mine to you rapier, should i keep it banded or unbanded?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Pmd you both Charles and Mark. Exciting........









Hype~X Australia


----------



## Ethan (Oct 6, 2011)

just need to pop down the shop to get some clear lacquer and she'll be all done. Newconvert do you want to pm me your address


----------



## Elsinore (Oct 30, 2011)

Getting some odd error when I try to PM you Dukathe. The following errors have occurred, "array". /shrug Drop me a msg if you see this here and ill give ya my address infos. If not ill just start a new thread I guess.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Ethan said:


> just need to pop down the shop to get some clear lacquer and she'll be all done. Newconvert do you want to pm me your address


 Ethan PM me yours'


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Elsinore said:


> Getting some odd error when I try to PM you Dukathe. The following errors have occurred, "array". /shrug Drop me a msg if you see this here and ill give ya my address infos. If not ill just start a new thread I guess.


PM sent


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Ryan,

I just popped your slingshot in the mail ... they tell me 5 to 7 days.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Man, you guys that are already sending your trades off are causing me grief. I just started gathering up materials for the one I'm sending out today. I've got something really different (and really SMELLY!) that I'm putting together later this week. I just gotta wait till a good breeze is blowing so I can put a fan in the shop to blow the smell away.

BUT it's gonna look COOL!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

mine is traveling to australia as we speak! hope you like it Rapier


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

McKee, yours will be shipping out tomorrow afternoon! Cant wait to hear what you think! -Josh


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Wohoo, can't wait I'm remaking one of My old ones but luckly I didn't post it up on here so nobody has seen it


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Oh goodie goodie goodie, jumping up and down. I'll be loving it for sure. I got a lightgeoduck original natural with para cord wrap handle from Japan on my first ever swap and a Hrawk classic original (looks like a solid chunk of crystal) he called the bug blaster as well as a custom classic bullseyeben with ally palm swell on a swap job conducted here on the forum. Now a catty from newconvert is heading to my very post box. Man what a world we live in hey?
And dear uncle Charles is about a week or so away from receiving what I consider one of the very best catties I've ever produced. I put a little time into this as i think our 'ol Charles rightfully deserves a gift that suits his bohem royalty. I know you will like it Charles but will you have the balls to band it up and shoot it? It will be a total virgin when you receive it as I could not dare even attempt to sully it with my mediocre skills. May the force be with you.
Love you crazy cats and very best of luck and all that soppy crap.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Has there been an attempt yet to tally up who's completed their trade and who may still need to? Or perhaps we should just ask "anybody out there not received their trade yet, or at least heard from their partner?"

I got mine from catburn and posted the topic already. Sent my trade off to Alex, a little late, but I had let him know that already. It will take a few more days to get across the pond.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

no, just a few responses? i think ? well i dont know most of the auction winners have not said anything either? mince should be down under in???????????? dont know how long it takes to get there from colorado, but i sent mine a week ago.


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

I know McKee recieved mine yesterday and said he will make a post today


----------



## Henrygamer (Jan 31, 2012)

I have recieved mine from pop shot, I got a natural finished in linseed oil. She's quite the slingshot. Sorry for no pictures, might do it later.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

AKM (Andy) shipped mine on the first day from the UK, Awesome guy. It made it to the States a week ago.... and then they apparently put it on a pack mule to reach me. If anyone sees a mule on side of the road, look for a package to Larry and please forward it to me. I greatly appreciate it. 
Man, I am SO psyched to get that puppy in my hands!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Henrygamer said:


> I have recieved mine from pop shot, I got a natural finished in linseed oil. She's quite the slingshot. Sorry for no pictures, might do it later.


another sling shot tease


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm sending mine late but I poped another catty in to make up ( just waiting on my dad to get free time at work to get to the post office as I'm at school and can't get it shipped )


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Daniel sent mine May 22, hasn't arrived yet.
I sent Ethans May 23, Haven't heard anything.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Haven't seen my catty from Mark (newconvert) yet but it can take a package 5-10 working days to get here from Colarado. I'll go check the mail box tonight.
Also I'm posting Charles cattie today. Left it an extra two days cure time to be sure. You should get it in about 7-14 days charles.

Hype~X Australia


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Rapier said:


> Haven't seen my catty from Mark (newconvert) yet but it can take a package 5-10 working days to get here from Colarado. I'll go check the mail box tonight.
> Also I'm posting Charles cattie today. Left it an extra two days cure time to be sure. You should get it in about 7-14 days charles.
> 
> Hype~X Australia


i suspect you'll see mine probably nest week Rapier, RW got an auction win in Canada from Colorado yesterday, the day i sent yours a also sent 7 others, i have only heard from 2?


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I actually received it two days ago. That is the postie handed it to my dad who then promptly forgot all about it until just now. Good on ya dad. You keep that up and it's off to the 'retirement village' for you!
Was actually thinking of trying one of these myself but now I don't have to. Very solid catty and will get some chunky bands on it as soon as I can.
Thankyou so very much Mark. Great job brother

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Opps... Here it is

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Let's bump this one back up a bit. I mailed mine off to Btoon84, a week or so ago, let me know when it arrives bud.


----------

